# help, red zebra with white spots at posterior end



## maluskeeter (Sep 20, 2008)

for the past week the zebra has been hiding more and today I saw white, blatches across his back-end..i know this might be ick, if so what steps? isolate him and treat him and the whole tank?

anything else it could be? please be specific, im new to this - thank you


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

kinda fuzzy photos.... but when a few of mine go at it, they are usually left with white spots, battle wounds. maybe he was attacked by someone and got his a** handed to him.

a little more info would help though....

water conditions. amonia, nitrite, and nitrate.... size tank and stock list.

I'm not very knowledgable in diseases, and I don't think ick...maybe a bacterial infection of some kind?


----------



## maluskeeter (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry, the photos are from my mobile

everything *** read, tells me its ick..my ammonia is 0..ph is around 8.3..nitrites were 0 when i checked last week


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

google search for images *ich fish* or *ick fish* .... ich kinda looks like salt sprinkles on the fish.. I don't think it would be a white blotch in one spot


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

From the pics I'm not convinced it's ich either. If you could get better pics and post in the illness section, that would be the best thing to do. Ich *does*look like salt and I don't think it would be in that big of a blob. Does it look like salt granuals or does it look fuzzy like cotton or neither? In any case, I think I'd move the fish to a tank by itself until treatment is started at least, then see if the whole tank would need to be treated or just the one fish.


----------



## maluskeeter (Sep 20, 2008)

it looks fuzzy like cotton ...

what should I do? move him to another tank and treat both the big tank and the quarantine tank?

i got this pima fix thing and this api ick treatment...when i quarantine him, what should i put in the bowl - gravel, thermometer, etc???

thanks


----------

